# A guy hit on me the other night r/o



## erica_1020 (Nov 20, 2006)

Should I tell my husband or just forget about it? I didn't do anything wrong, and my husband doesn't like Latin music or dance so he doesn't mind me going out with the girls and dancing (I barely ever go anywhere) but this guy wanted my number and to get together I told him I was married and he said "so am I" anyway let me know if you think telling my husband wold matter or not.


----------



## LVA (Nov 20, 2006)

it's up to u.

For some reason, even though i don't do anything, guys are always trying to leave me their number. I know it's not my fault, cuz it's not like i did anything to make them think i want their number. I don't bother to tell my b/f anymore , cuz he gets super jealous and thinks i'm leading guys on ... wutever :rolleye:

I'm sure your hubby is more understanding than my bf though.


----------



## erica_1020 (Nov 20, 2006)

Thanks, my husband isn't as jealous as I am, but he has never had a reason to be. I NEVER get hit on, I don't go many places anyway but even when I was in college or high school guys never really hit on me so I was very shocked. He told me I was pretty and I was flattered. But I did not lead him on.


----------



## pinkbundles (Nov 20, 2006)

well, if you feel ok telling him, then go for it. you didn't do anything wrong.

personally, i'd just casually mention it to my hubby. he'd make some smart remark about it and then laugh it off.


----------



## SierraWren (Nov 20, 2006)

I think the only thing that would make it important enough for you to tell your husband would be if you were bothered by some sense of not having told him the "whole truth",an unsettling feeling of having held an important thing back, which might become upsetting to YOU.Of course, since you did nothing wrong--you just were yourself!--there is absolutely no reason at all to feel guilty or for your husband to be angry with you. The thing is,though, he might become jealous, and want you to go out dancing less often(well, that's probably what my husband would do.)Even if he doesn't say so in so many words, he may not look upon your "girl's nights out" with quite the same calmness and lack of suspiscion as before. You might be putting him, by telling him, through unneeded torment and jealousy--unneeded b/c, as many men may try and pick you up in the future--you sound very devoted and loyal to your husband, and very much in love with him. Perhaps it would be best, then, not to "rock the boat"--not to tell him for the sake of continued peace for you both.And, of course, if you decide you must be completely open with him,make sure you weigh the benefits of this against anything you have now you might possibly lose.


----------



## AprilRayne (Nov 20, 2006)

That's exactly what my hubby would do too! I think in some cases, it makes the guy remember how lucky he is to have a hotty like you if other guys are checking you out!!


----------



## erica_1020 (Nov 20, 2006)

Thanks everyone, yeah I didn't want to mention it for unneeded issues that may come up.


----------



## han (Nov 20, 2006)

i dont tell my husband when guys hit up on me only because even though he trust me i dont want to rub it in his face and make him wonder the next time i go out now after i tell the guy im married and he dont leave me alone then yes i would tell my husband

i totally agree^^!! although you telling him isnt harmful cause you didnt do anything think if the tabels were turn sometimes our imagination can get the best of us we are all guilty of runing imaginations


----------



## Mouna (Nov 21, 2006)

i think you should tell him because if one day something happenes and he knows about it from someone else then its going to back fire in your face and his going to say why did u hide it from me if u didnt do anything wrong I think u should tell him seriously u didnt do anything so why not tell him.. i always tell my fiance every lil thing that happenes once i didnt coz he gets angry at me when i tell him things like that and he always tells me its ur fault its what u wear and mind u i never wear short things or anything anyway once i didnt tell him because i got sick everytime i tell him he tells me off anyway then he found out from someone else and he told me off badlyyyyyyyyyy and he wouldnt talk to me for the whole day WHY because he goes what am i hiding and what am i scared of and why did i lie to him soo tell him trust me


----------



## bluebird26 (Nov 21, 2006)

I would mention it to him


----------



## pinkbundles (Nov 21, 2006)

alrighty...so i asked my hubby how he would feel if i told him that what happened to you happened to me. he said he'd want to know and how he reacts would depend on my response to the guy. so if i brush off the guy, then he wouldn't care. if i gave him my number or took his number, then it's a new ballgame.


----------



## erica_1020 (Nov 21, 2006)

MUT is the best thanks you all for all the help...pinkbundles---thanks for getting the guys side perspective


----------



## pinkbundles (Nov 21, 2006)

no problem hun!


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 21, 2006)

John would just laugh it off... I don't see the point in mentioning it if it's going to cause him to become jealous or worry...


----------



## HousewifeBarbie (Nov 22, 2006)

I wouldn't tell him just because from what you've said he has nothing to worry about, and if you tell him he might think you were more flattered than you were and feel the need to mention it because of this. I'm pretty sure this isn't the case but I've asked a few guy mates and they all say they think women only mention stuff in a brush off way to kind of brag... this isnt what you want to do at all, we know that, but guys tend to get the wrong idea  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ymtheint (Nov 24, 2006)

i think u should tell him in case if this guy takes further steps. Just tell your husband casually. So if he finds out one day he will know that you didn't hide anything and no problem between you and him.


----------



## AngelaGM (Nov 29, 2006)

Both my husband and I work as Table Games Dealers and I get hit on hardly ever but yes I brag when I do... Both of us are not the jealous types...


----------



## Kimmers86 (Dec 4, 2006)

I wouldn't mention it unless I felt it was necessary to. Personally, my guy would get mad and say "I didn't want to hear that, thanks"....he likes to think men are blind to me lol


----------



## AngelaGM (Dec 4, 2006)

BTW when women hit on my husband which happens even less to him I always assume that they are drunk. LOL.. Casinos just draw the drunks in! Or that they are transgendered. No offense to anyone but we have a few regulars that are... And their personalites really liven up my table


----------

